# FreeBSD 11 EoL



## np1 (Sep 1, 2021)

Hi,
The current expected EoL FreeBSD 11 is September 30, 2021.
Is it possible that it will be extended beyond that deadline?
Cheers


----------



## SirDice (Sep 1, 2021)

np1 said:


> Is it possible that it will be extended beyond that deadline?


No.


----------



## fel1x (Sep 8, 2021)

It impossible because the FreeBSD project have their own release plan(releasing every 18 months etc.). I recommend to update FreeBSD.


----------

